# Lazy Boy by Parmi Model R.E. 19-79 - anyone know about this & what it's worth?



## monkey8girl79 (Jul 25, 2018)

Working snow blower, but curious about what it's worth and info. It was made in Lynn, Indiana.

Top of Snow Blower says:

Save your Heart
Lazy Boy

-Throws up to 200 shovels of Snow per minute
-Hi-Wheel rolls easy
-Has perfect balance
-Automatic Clutch

By Parmi 
Lynn, Indiana


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its pretty obscure, but that doesn't mean its valuable!  there is no organized snowblower collector collector community to speak of..
there might be people actually looking for one, but if so, there could be two of them in the world, and they both live 800 miles from you. 

for 99.999% of people looking for a used snowblower, its just another old snowblower..


If it runs, value is likely $20 to $50 in July, $50 to $100 in December.
If it doesn't run, value is likely $0 to $20.


Scot


----------

